# MK2 TT 3.2 V6 vs TTRS



## Zaz123 (Jul 4, 2016)

So I've been driving the V6 for just over 6 months! It's been an awesome car, love the sound and a good amount of power, but there's a small part of me that wanting more! So the TTRS has been occupying my mind!

I haven't seen a direct comparison between the V6 and TTRS, maybe because it's a non-comparative? I don't know!

Hopefully a few of you guys have transitioned to a TTRS from a V6 and could you give thoughts on this, or even a TTRS owner!

Are you getting better mpg?
Does it sound better (maybe deeper?)
How does it feel in comparison to the V6?

Also, have you done any ape remaps and is it worth it?

Thanks


----------



## nsj_tts (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi,

I've not owned a V6 so cannot advise on comparison. But the RS is a staggeringly quick car (especially once remapped). That's one big difference between the two, is that the V6 cannot really be made much faster, where as the RS can be transformed as it is turbo powered.

I would say there is a a bit of turbo lag, but there was also on the TTS I used to have, but it's not a huge lag, and once the turbo kicks in it is worth the wait!

Also, with the sport button pressed the exhaust opens a flap and makes quite a nice sound. I know it is probably quite muted for some hardcore exhaust sound fans, but for me it is the perfect combination between a refined sound, that also has a nice deep note. Once the revs climb up it really does sound pretty insane...

I would say though that it does not sound as good as V8 cars, but compared to a V6 I'm not sure as there is only really one cylinder difference...

Your best bet is to YouTube a few TTRS exhaust sounds. But just make sure they are stock and not after-market as a lot of the videos online are aftermarket exhausts.

What does everyone else think?


----------



## Danaldsob (Sep 9, 2016)

I wouldn't hesitate for a second if i had the chance to trade up to an RS. I haven't driven one, but I've had a ride in a stage2 car from APR (intake/exhaust/remap) and its supercar fast.

But that being said, i would assume they feel pretty similar other than the brakes, upgraded sways i think?

As for sound, i would argue the vr6 still sounds better, but the audi 5cyl definitely has character as well!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

TTRS is allot better but that's why it's in a different price bracket.
You've gotta pay to play.
Steve


----------



## Zaz123 (Jul 4, 2016)

Thanks for the response guys!

I've YouTubed stock exhaust sounds, but it's hard to gauge it! Which had the deeper tone? RS Sounds a lot deeper when sports mode is on!

What sort of mpg are you getting?

Also, APR stage 1, what sort of HP gains are you getting? Any 0-60times?

Thanks again guys


----------



## Skygod (Mar 1, 2012)

Sport mode opens the exhaust valve for more sound.
25-28mpg on a normal commute, up to 42mpg on long motorway, 7mpg when on a Sunday drive.
Stage 1 should see you at 380-410bhp depending on tuner/dyno lottery but about 120-150ftlbs jump in torque.
A DSG Stage 1 will do 0-60 in about 3.2s give or take. Manual will be 3.4 ish.

Going from a V6 to a TTRS isn't really comparable. It's a gulf in terms of performance. The TTRS with subtle mods can embarrass R8's, 911's and other exotics.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

You can't compare the two.........

The v6 is a nice car but it is anything but fast....... it just kinda plods along! The RS is going to be a ton better at pace and if used properly but on a daily basis you'll probably never know you were in the more expensive car.


----------



## McEnroe (Oct 7, 2016)

I don't think saying a v6 Plods along is accurate at all - it's a fun car and easily able to get you in trouble for speeding- obviously if you spend ££££££ on an RS - - - it brings even more to the table


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

The V6 is a plodder, I have one and it's as healthy as a V6 can be but it's not fast by any stretch with 250bhp, sure it gets to speed just not very quickly, no real urgency about anything it does.

The RS will feel very different but then you are paying for it.......... Are you a fast driver? do you like to push your cars? will you ever track it? etc etc....... you have to ask yourself if you are buying an RS to USE its extra potency or are you just buying it for the badge? If you are just buying it for the badge then don't bother.


----------



## mickee92 (Mar 2, 2016)

I own a v6 and wouldnt really agree it just "plods" along, it goes 0-60 in what less than 6secs I think thats pretty quick? But theres always going to be a faster car you cant just top trump a car on whos is faster and I never chose the v6 for that reason alone but for 1 the sound it makes is naturally amazing.

If i could afford the RS and there was only a choice between the two then hands down RS it would be but not because its faster but because it looks great and so it should do for being its flag ship TT.

But then again if I had a choice to spend that kind of money on a car then I would be buying an amg c63 that v8 

Personally theres no comparing the v6 and ttrs if money isnt an issue.


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Agree with the posts in here about the Vee,

You can't really dislike its performance, as the DSG really does get a shift on. 5.6 or 5.7 seconds to 60? Comfortable car to drive around in, as theres always torque. It'll comfortably drive around briskly with other traffic and no effort, No turbo to spool up.

RS is a very different beast, But also in a different price category.

V6 is one of the best sub 15k cars i think, for spec, pace and general all round use car.

RS, i looked at a few. But decided to buy porsche as my next motor instead. Not a lot comes close to a PDK C2S when it comes to driving experience. The RS felt as if it did everything, too well. Took the fun out of it really.

The new RS on the other hand, Is a whole different ball game. I think Audi upped their game with this one.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

Sorry I don't mean to dampen the V6...... it is a good car, sound is wicked, it is comfy and does what it does well, but like I say, it's a fantastic daily, it's just not all that quick that's all I'm saying.

I do love my V6 as a daily but I'd not dare try and race anyone in it... perhaps I'm just spoiled by previous cars and toys.

Brings me back to the point - if you use the car as a daily and don't do much spirited driving the V6 is ideal and the RS would be a waste of money.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

The V6 was effectively replaced by the TTS. So the RS should be a step up again.

Stock exhausts, I'd say the RS is louder on the outside (not been in a V6). V6 is a smoother noise, I5 is more characteristic (and it does howl when you've got your foot down).

Not sure what the difference is in engine weight, 5 v 6 pot, but there's also a turbo bolted on the 5. But there is a bit of other gumph on the RS for a more "sporty" experience.

Still a MK2 TT though, for the most part, it'll be much of the same. There is lag on the RS, but it only matters when hooning it and it's so low down it doesn't really matter then. 2.5 without the turbo spinning is enough to pootle around town in low revs - just don't expect to go flying if you floor it in 6th at 30mph.


----------



## nsj_tts (Jun 11, 2014)

If you're likely to have the car for a long time, and can afford it, then go for the RS. It's substantially quicker and has better prospect for improvements still.

That said, if you're happy with the drive and performance of a V6 then go for that.

Just don't do what I did and buy a TTS (or in your case a V6) and then 11 months later decide you should have got the RS and then upgrade, which worked out far more expensive than if I'd just bought an RS to begin with.. on the plus side I got to know what it was like to have a TTS, which is great for comparative purposes. It's still a super fast car.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Worth noting that the V6 will be cheaper to tax if you go for the S Tronic over the manual box. V6 are usually well spec'd too but it's not a TTRS, they drive differently, have stronger braking and lighter over the front and is styled different both internally and externally.
My advice would be to go drive both types and see what you think based on what you really want and how you generally like to drive.


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

I've owned both 3.2VR6 and 2.5 TFSI, both sound great. The VR6 is more melodic the 5 pot sounds more aggresive/raw.
The 3.2VR6 was never a super fast , the 2.5 TFSI is. The 5 pot tunes far more easily.

design wise the 3.2 VR6 came in in the R32 in 2002 ? there were previous versions in the MK III/IV golf and Corrado, so its been around a lot longer.
The 2.5 TFSI won engine of the year 7 years running !

P.S. I own a proper 3.2l 6 pot now


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Anakin said:


> The 2.5 TFSI won engine of the year 7 years running !


Sounds very impressive until you read a little closer and discover that it is "in class"

The 2.0l - 2.5l catagory. Not sure what else it would be be up against??


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Hah, yes, I always thought about that engine award. I think it was something like two other engines to compete with.

That said, the overall winners are the most economical ones these days.


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

qooqiiu said:


> Anakin said:
> 
> 
> > The 2.5 TFSI won engine of the year 7 years running !
> ...


718 boxter engine, ford RS engine /mustang , Mazda thingy and a Merc one were in the top 6 this year ...

http://www.ukipme.com/engineoftheyear/results.php?id=5


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I've owned both cars, no comparison TTRS is by far the better car

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Anakin said:


> qooqiiu said:
> 
> 
> > Anakin said:
> ...


Worthy of note than this year. Unlike previous years.


----------



## TT4LEE (Mar 8, 2015)

My TT 3.2l is my DD so I like the tractability of the engine especially in the winter. I also love the sound.

But one does get tired of being out accelerated by Toyota Camrys and Honda Accords from stop lights :?

If I had the money and the inclination the TTRS would likely be the winner


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Of course the TTRS is going to be quicker, why would you compare them?

Being a 'plodder' is down to how YOU drive it and what you use it for. If you're driving to to work and back every day then it will be a 'plodder', just like any car you drive to work and back. I've owed some extreemly powerful cars 500+hp and the last thing I would call a 3.2 is a 'plodder' :lol:


----------



## nsj_tts (Jun 11, 2014)

It's basically down to what you really want. If you want a fast car that sounds great, get the 3.2. If you have a little more money to spare and want a stupidly fast car that also sounds great, get the RS.


----------



## ENFDO (Sep 26, 2019)

nsj_tts said:


> It's basically down to what you really want. If you want a fast car that sounds great, get the 3.2. If you have a little more money to spare and want a stupidly fast car that also sounds great, get the RS.


Agree.

The TT 3.2 stock is never going to have the progressions of the TTRS 2.5, but if your TT 3.2 come without electronically factory limitation, they can bind with very similar final speeds (280 km/h).
TT 3.2 has a unique sound, a pure v6 in a small coupe, wich sounds better than TTRS.
TT 3.2 (at least MK1) has an iconic design.
TTRS is the true natural evolution of the TT 3.2, it is the only TT that represents a substantial improvement over that 2003-2006 car. In fact, TT 3.2 should have been called TT RS (for its aggregates taken from the RS segment, improvements in engine, gearbox, suspension, brakes , acceleration, final speed, etc).
I own a TT 3.2 MK1, I tried TT RS, one day I would consider buying one, but I would never exchange the TT 3.2 for a TTRS. I would only exchange a TT 3.2 MK1 for an R8.


----------



## unclepoo (Dec 23, 2015)

Sure the RS will be a much faster car.....but how fast do you need to go, and at what price. you can buy a v6 for 5k+ but a RS would cost you about 20k+


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

unclepoo said:


> Sure the RS will be a much faster car.....but how fast do you need to go, and at what price. you can buy a v6 for 5k+ but a RS would cost you about 20k+


The ability to go faster is only part of the package


----------

